# 90 years ago today...



## FLYBOYJ (May 7, 2007)

Albert Ball - The Aerodrome - Aces and Aircraft of World War I


----------



## v2 (May 8, 2007)

_"Won't it be nice when all this beastly killing is over, and we can enjoy ourselves and not hurt anyone? I hate this game . . ." _Albert Ball in letters to his father and fiancée, 6 May 1917.


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2007)




----------



## timshatz (May 8, 2007)

Funny thing, I thought about that last night before going to bed. Reading a book on Bloody April and Albert Ball is in there. RIP.


----------

